# E-Mail Package Advise

## bone

Ok. The deal is, I am in need of some recommendations on a quality e-mail setup for my gentoo server. Originally, I used qmail, vpopmail, and the likes. I do not seem to see a vpopmail on the portage list, but the vmailmgr portage has been recommended to me. I also see qmail (seems to me to be the base package), qmail-sumo (I dont know what this is, sounds like a huge chinesse wrestler), qmail-pop3d (I assumed this to be a standard qmail package) and a few others. Whats the "TRICK" setup here. WHich packages do I install. I checked the --pretend on just the qmail portage, and it said nothing about qmail-sumo, and when checking the qmail-sumo --pretend, it showed a few other packages and one or two lessfrom the qmail's list. HELP.

The Bottom Line: I want a qmail package that will allow infinate virtual hosts and unlimited virtual pop/imap accts. I would also like webmail, and if possible, a pop-before-auth or smtp-auth system and a virus filtering system for this e-mail package.

----------

## alec

Squirrelmail is a good web-based e-mail package that you can emerge.  You'll need PHP.  I have it working with Courier-IMAP.

I'm running postfix, and it looks like it has all the options you're looking for - lots of virtual hosts.

I belive there are virus-scanning plugings for exim.

Well, now that I've thrown out the standard (contradictory) options, have fun!

----------

## swales

Sumo wrestling is a Japanese sport, not a Chinesse [sic] sport.  

Try using emerge search pkgname, it will give you a "description", this tells you all about the package.. for instance emerge search qmail-sumo yields "Description: Qmail - merge this package to merge all qmail packages"

There are also recent threads about email in the networking forum.

I'm happily using postfix/courier-imap.

----------

## rphillips

I love how linux does email   :Very Happy: 

I have postfix, IMAP SSL, fetchmail, procmail, squirrel mail over SSL apache and spamassassin setup.  With this configuration I can use any IMAP enabled email client at school, at work, and, of course, at home to get all my email... Setup fetchmail as a cron, and you never have to check your email again; everything is downloaded automatically when the cron is executed.  When I don't have a mail client handy, I can just browse to my box over SSL and use squirrel mail to access my account.  All this functionality for *free*.... simply amazing.

----------

## jtanner

I'm using qmail and imap-uw on an openbsd box to do the same thing.  At the time, there were issues between courier-imap and mozilla mail client.  I'd give courier-imap another look (and if you're lazy, maybe try the whole courier suite--pop, imap,smtp).

I've also heard good things about cyrus imap, but no ebuild yet...

Jim

----------

## leej

 *Quote:*   

> Ok. The deal is, I am in need of some recommendations on a quality e-mail setup for my gentoo server.

 

Postfix

Procmail

Fetchmail

Mutt

All four working together = perfection (although ahem, anyone made a Sendmail ebuild yet?).  :Wink: 

----------

## lamer

Exim, Courrier, Squirrelmail

Our exim build supports SMTP-AUTH-TLS out of the box.

----------

## teejot

[quote="lamer"]Exim, Courrier, Squirrelmail

Our exim build supports SMTP-AUTH-TLS out of the box.[/quote]

and amavis for virus scanning and mailfilter for mailfiltering ...

----------

## mellofone

 *lamer wrote:*   

> Exim, Courrier, Squirrelmail
> 
> Our exim build supports SMTP-AUTH-TLS out of the box.

 

Seconded. I have 6 heavily used boxes running the above (one currently is a test gentoo box) and it works great, even on older/slower hardware.

----------

## aprodigy

Quality? Here you go, but I bet that some of those packages are not  <ebuild> yet:

- Cyrus IMAP 2.x (no ebuild - know that!)

- Postfix (there's an ebuild)

- Apache / PHP (I bet there is)

- Horde / IMP Webmail (truly the best webmail-solution around)

- pop-before-smtp (works great with postfix and is easy to maintain)

- vacation / procmail (for autoresponding and filtering)

- amavis (for mail virus scanning)

And the overkill is to store all mail relevant information in some kind of database, like mysql or so. 

Replex is part of a project that tries to solve it -> freshmeat.net . 

But it's german I believe...

hAvE phUn!

----------

## mgirard

I am using Qmail / Qmail-scanner / Spam-assassin / Courier-imap. All authentication is done against our LDAP database; no user accounts on the machine at all (it is a mail server, not a bloody user playground).

We are using Horde / Imp / Turba for our webmail / addressbook needs backended by a mysql database. SSL connections ONLY.   :Very Happy: 

I am currently working on making gentoo <ebuilds> for Horde, Imp and Turba. I hope to make these available soon (August).

Cheers,

Matt Girard

----------

## sfachihome

Hy, I'am trying to install HORDE / IMP but I can't get it...

I use postfix / courier-imap / php / mysql

cu. ml

----------

## Konfuzius

 *mgirard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am currently working on making gentoo <ebuilds> for Horde, Imp and Turba. I hope to make these available soon (August).

 

Have you got some results already? Or some work in progress one could take a look on? 

I want to use Horde / IMP as the local mail solution for the company I work for.. Maybe I can help a little..

Marcus

----------

